# Funniest picture's here!



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

Does anyone want to share really funny horse pictures? post them here!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

"what are you looking at?"








i walked in the barn and he whinnyed and made this face like "ahh you scared me"








i call this the "apple beast" picture. my fiance always brings him apples and well this is the face he makes








he looks way wacked out in this

:rofl: well enjoy


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Picture overload sorry lol


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL at them


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:rofl: Phantomcolt18, your horse is a serious character! 
Mine don't seem quite so funny now.....:wink:

*NAH!*








*
CLOSE UP ANYONE?* 







*
CLEARLY NOT IMPRESSED WITH WHAT THE OTHERS ARE SAYING.....* 








*NAH! THIS GRASS AIN'T TALL!*








*???*







*
STICK TUG-A-WAR!*


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

*how bout......*

........me and goats?*
AHHHH!!!! THEY'RE EATING MY HAIR!!!!!!!!!!!! AND GRABBING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND........sitting in my lap quietly:lol:*


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots- Thanks. Haha yours are cute too. I love minis! 
And your black horse is beautiful is he/she a nonfading black?


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> SpiritedLittleCopperSpots- Thanks. Haha yours are cute too. I love minis!
> And your black horse is beautiful is he/she a nonfading black?



Thanks! 
I really enjoy having minis as well as my other horses. I enjoy driving them as much as I love riding. 
Yes, Duke stays very black all year. Except when he is gray from rolling in the dirt! :lol:


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's Berdi making funny faces! :lol:


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

OMG! These are awesome!


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

Here's one of my faves:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

That's cute! 
Looks like you picked up a hitchhiker. :lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This isn't exactly hilarious, but yesterday it was really really bright because of the snow. Apparently Abby's eyes are fairly sensitive. She looked fine until I looked at the pictures later. Derrrrrrp. Her eyes are half closed in all of them. Baha. 

Her friend Ona is in the background looking completely normal. Haha.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

This isnt a funny face or anything, havent gotten any of him yet lol....but this was his reaction when he saw the farm rooster walk by....


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The rooster is a big scary monster that's going to eat him. Clearly.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL!!! The rooster wasnt close to him at all either.....you should have seen his reaction to the cow and her cow bell....that would have been priceless if I had gotten a pic of that!! Hahah


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

Im so glad someone made this thread , Because I just so happen to have a photo of my mare that I took 20 minutes ago , and I have been dying to show it to all of you ..


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hahahaha Shiny!!! That is too funny!!! Great pic, and great timing!!!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

:clap:Oh, that's a great one!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 1, 2011)

hi mommmmmmmmm! whatcha doooooooooing??


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

SpiritedLittleCopperSpots said:


> That's cute!
> Looks like you picked up a hitchhiker. :lol:


Thanks! That's my little six-year-old friend. Cats just do what they want, huh?:lol:


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

I love shiny's horse! lol


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

horsegirl1213 said:


> I love shiny's horse! lol


 thank you Shiny is such a silly girl , she layed there for about 10 seconds just looking at me as if to say " hurry and take the pic, im getting a charlie Horse " HAHAHAHAAAAAA


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

Shiny said:


> thank you Shiny is such a silly girl , she layed there for about 10 seconds just looking at me as if to say " hurry and take the pic, im getting a charlie Horse " HAHAHAHAAAAAA


That's so funny! She's sooooooo cute!


----------



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

Rough trip to Wyoming


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

That's hilarious!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Lets see how far I can s-t-r-e-t-c-h before actually *touching* the New Guy...


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

ALWAYS searching for treats :lol:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Two of my old sweetie, Patch (Dragon's sire). The first he was shaking off a fly, but he looks homicidal, the second, he was imitating a peeping tom. And a non-horsey extra - piggy having a bath, rofl!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

High Five always has a goofy look on his face, but I've only been fortunate enough to catch a few of those moments. He's a very expressive boy. 

"Hey, Mom, lemme get that piece of grass."









"MOMMM. GIVE ME THE GRASS!"


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Lipizzaner stallion, apparently something smelled REALLY good


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

apachiedragon, OMG! Is that your little pig? 
Just WAY too cute! Seriously!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, he was one of ours. That pic is a few years old. He was an orphan that I bottle fed, lol. He loved playing in the tub. Had his own rubber duckie and everything.


----------



## kpptt2001 (Sep 28, 2010)

My boys impression of Mick Jagger.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

OMG so so so funny! I had to show my dad even!


----------



## horsegirl1213 (Dec 24, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> Two of my old sweetie, Patch (Dragon's sire). The first he was shaking off a fly, but he looks homicidal, the second, he was imitating a peeping tom. And a non-horsey extra - piggy having a bath, rofl!


OMG! That pig is sooooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

apachiedragon...I want your piggy soo bad!!! is it a pot belly pig? or just a baby pig?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup, he was a pot belly. Loved that little guy. A couple more of him and you guys can get back to funny horses. :lol:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, since I derailed the thread, I'll put it back on track with a couple pics of Dragon making silly faces.


----------

